# Subs needed in Harford County



## snobizz (Nov 8, 2007)

*Subs needed in Harford County MD*

We need Skid Steers, Plowers, and shovelers for a large full service community over 400 driveways. please email me if interested. Competitive pay


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

snobizz;426545 said:


> We need Skid Steers, Plowers, and shovelers for a large full service community over 400 driveways. please email me if interested. Competitive pay


May be interested. Having the plow installed in 2 weeks. Have a set-up with friends in AA County, but need a backup plan! I live in Jarrettsville.


----------



## snobizz (Nov 8, 2007)

We have positions available in AA county, Harford, Baltimore city, Baltimore county, and Howard counties. fyi


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

snobizz;426565 said:


> We have positions available in AA county, Harford, Baltimore city, Baltimore county, and Howard counties. fyi


 Hey im looking for some sub work in Carroll County if you have any. Thanks


----------



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

What are your rates for skid steers and plow trucks as I might be interested, please email me at [email protected] with info. I'm located in Bel Air


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

E-mail me with rates for a f250 with 7.5' plow. I may be interested in staying in Harford exclusively. [email protected]


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

very interested have 3 trucks and 1 loader if you are still looking? 4438070450


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

snobizz;426545 said:


> We need Skid Steers, Plowers, and shovelers for a large full service community over 400 driveways. please email me if interested. Competitive pay


Hey i may be interested in plowing. I have a 2001 ford f-250 with a 7 1/2 foot plow and have a person for shoving and have a snowblower. Email me at [email protected]
with prices.:yow!:


----------

